# Dactylorhiza Foliosa and Amitostigma enomotoe



## Linus_Cello (May 23, 2017)

Dactyl from Ron Burch (I'll try to take a more focused picture when there is sun), and Amitostigma from Kusamono Gardens.


----------



## Slipper lover (May 23, 2017)

Whay are those


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 23, 2017)

Oops, Moderator, please move to the non-slipper pics folder.

Dactyl is a type of orchid that grows in marshes. Amitostigma are japanese stream orchids.


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2017)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Don I (May 23, 2017)

Nice.
Don


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 17, 2020)

This year’s _Amitostigma enomotoe_


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2020)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

